# Elite Archery bows... taking orders



## Rooster-1961 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Price of bows*


What is going to be the price of the bows?


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

So they are not a pro series line?


----------



## DJF (Dec 12, 2005)

Bill, Would you be able to shoot us out some prices and info on these bows. Some comparisons of different ata's , brace heights, camo colors and any other info you think would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I take it*

Elite Archery is going to allow dealers to sale via internet?


----------



## Grampy™ (Nov 19, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Elite Archery is going to allow dealers to sale via internet?


If that is the case they will not be concidered a "top Line" bow. Might as well sell 'em at Wally World.

I'd have to re-think my dealer app.


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

There aren't any dealers in Texas so how else are we supposed to order a bow?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Isn't Merlin considered a "top line" bow? And don't they let you order from Pinwheel12 online. Guess they must suck because they don't force the customer to travel a thousand miles to find one of the handfull of dealers they have. That has to be one of the stupidest comments I have ever seen posted on here. If you don't have dealers you aren't going to sell the product, it's that simple. And like Wal-Mart is going to be selling the Elite bows...PLEASE give me a break. Here's the scenario: ******* from the sticks travels into town to drop about $650 on that new bow that pretty girl he seen from the Martin ads is selling down at the Wal-Mart. You guys kill me. If it's not sold at a bow shop it must be off to Wal-Mart. Let me tell you there is no proof that just because you're a dealer that you know what you're doing. Any moron with a few grand and a tax ID# can become a dealer, does that mean he's a master bow tech? I don't think so.


----------



## Cougar Mag (Jun 17, 2003)

Here is my take on this..........lets say I wanted a certain brand of bow and nobody for a few hundred miles carried it. *If I called a pro shop that carried it and they simply shipped the bow to me....what is the difference between me walking in the shop and buying the bow? As I understand it, this store is a pro shop. *

I can buy a Mathews, Hoyt, etc. the same way by simply calling a shop that carries them........givem the specs I need they will ship the bow to me. Whats the difference?


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Cougar Mag said:


> Here is my take on this..........lets say I wanted a certain brand of bow and nobody for a few hundred miles carried it. *If I called a pro shop that carried it and they simply shipped the bow to me....what is the difference between me walking in the shop and buying the bow? As I understand it, this store is a pro shop. *
> 
> I can buy a Mathews, Hoyt, etc. the same way by simply calling a shop that carries them........givem the specs I need they will ship the bow to me. Whats the difference?


Cougar....

I can tell you definitively that if a Mathews dealer sells you a bow via the internet, they are violating the dealership agreement. Period.

And quite frankly, if Elite allows internet sales, I will be very surprised, and also a bit disappointed.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Someone please send me a E-500 , 28.5" DL, 60# (and hurry up) :dance:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> Cougar....
> 
> I can tell you definitively that if a Mathews dealer sells you a bow via the internet, they are violating the dealership agreement. Period.
> 
> And quite frankly, if Elite allows internet sales, I will be very surprised, and also a bit disappointed.



I'll tell you who won't be dissapointed if they sell on-line, Elite's customers, and Elite's bank account. It amazes me the ignorance in the archery industry when it comes to selling the product. Who cares how it sells, as long as it sells. You're going to make a product then limit who can buy one based on the fact that most areas aren't going to carry them. The reason companies like PSE and Martin have been in business so long is because they understand business. That's why they sell to "Box Stores". They sell more bows to Gander Mt. Cabellas, and Red Head than any dealer could ever dream of selling in a lifetime. Any company is in business for one reason, to make money. If tomorrow Hoyt started selling bows online would it make a UltraTec any less of a bow? No way, but it would sell more Hoyt bows that I can guarantee you. I'm interested in Merlins bow line, but if not for Pinwheel12 I'd be out of luck once again because there isn't a dealer anywhere near me. Why penalize a customer because no dealer is near them? Even Bowtech has the smart business sense to have the "Bowtech in the Boonies" program that allows guys with no dealer within a certain range to get a bow directly from them...now that's smart.


----------



## Bo Hunter (Apr 15, 2003)

> I can tell you definitively that if a Mathews dealer sells you a bow via the internet, they are violating the dealership agreement. Period.
> 
> And quite frankly, if Elite allows internet sales, I will be very surprised, and also a bit disappointed.


Many markets are making a trend this way. Look at home theater. There are several "internet only" speaker companies out there that offer products of equal or better quality at a lower price point. They sell consumer direct, and are very successful - and everyone benefits. The seller gets "retail" for their product, and the consumer gets a better quality product for a cheaper price. 

Why would it be a bad thing if Elite sold on the internet? Maybe this will create a little REAL competition, instead of the top companies simply offering their "top of the line" bows at the same, astronomical increasing prices every year....


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

You guys just keep turning your nose up and don't order your Elite via mail, phone, internet, while on a trip, while at a expo or show, word of mouth, etc. 

Wait until your local pro shop carries them. 

That way, the Energy that I already ordered won't be backed up for so long because of the rush! 

Plan on killing hogs with it the last week of March.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

I think it's great...sell the way you want to...


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Dave Barnsdale sells his bows on the internet custom fit to each archer. If I saw one of his bows at Wallmart I would buy it just so I could post the pics right here on AT  
Any idea on when the 36"ATA will ship?


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I think this will be interesting.

I think my dealer(s) work hard for their cut on bows. Plus, both are within 15 miles from me. However, not everybody has this luxury. 

So, I think the internet sales idea will be a real convenience for some people. 

I know a lot of people are not happy with the premature release of Elite, but I think their entrance into the market may be as monumental as Mathews in the mid 1990's. Just my opinion.


----------



## railbird (May 21, 2005)

Maybe I'm missing something here, I'll admit I'm not the brightest star in the sky, but what happened to "go to your local pro shop and shoot all the bows and buy the one that feels best to you".......... er uh, ..... has anybody shot one of these things yet???


----------



## jarjarbinks06 (Jun 19, 2005)

*I think some of u are missing RK's point*

Record Keeper like many pro shop minded archer's on here are thinking one area, such as Mathews/Hoyt that are dealer only, wether they are in a location near you or not, those who do have a pro shop. It hurts the little man trying to run a pro shop. In fact it can kill a shop. Alan Jackson i believe produced a song called the "little man" a few years back talkin bout how this tech. has killed the old man's five and dime store. same concept. I dont know one Pro shop in archery in any state that the owners havent struggled from time to time. and i dont know one owner i speak with on reg. basis who is for internet/ catalog direct sales.


----------



## MUDACORN (May 25, 2005)

*Internet Sales*

One Reason A Bow Company May Want To Avoid Internet Sales Is Lack Of Proper Setup On A New Bow. Let Us Say A Newbie Buys A Bow Off The Internet And Attempts To Install Rest, Peep Etc. To His New Bow. The Bow Doesn't Shoot Good Then It Is The Bows Fault And Bad Press Developes. Not Only That But All Strings And Cables Stretch And Change Over Time. Some Are Not As Bad As Others But They All Do It. Then The Bow Is Out Of Tune. After Getting A New Elite With Wc Strings How Long Before It Needs Adjusting? Will The Customer Realize It Is A Tuning Problem And Not The Bow? Maybe More Bad Press. Just My Thoughts As A Business Owner( Not Archery Related).


----------



## MUDACORN (May 25, 2005)

*Btw*

Btw I Am Not Saying They Should Or Should Not Sell Over The Internet. I Can Just See Risk And Reward Both Ways.


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Buying equipment over the net?*

Buying equipment over the internet? 
I wish somebody would of warned me that ordering equipment would not be purchasing "top of the line" equipment . If I would have known that I would not have bought my 

Barnsdale
CBE
FIST Quiver


----------



## bowana (Jan 7, 2006)

Bowtech boonie program allows customers to purchase bows online when a proshop is not in their area. This does not cut into any proshops costomer base. If Elite is going to allow internet sales to anyone, I believe it will discourage proshop owners from stocking their bows. As others have said, anyone with a sales tax license and some $ can become a dealer. An online dealer, does not have the overhead as does a commercial establishment, so prices to the consumer can be less. For the consumer, this is a good deal. For a proshop owner this allows so much competition it drives the profit margin down. The shop offering Elite sales online had an open invitation to buy from him. It did not limit sales to a particular area. It could be Elite needs start up money and therefore is willing to sell anyway then can. But it does seem to contradict their hype and will probably hurt their dealer network. If I were a dealer with an Elite application, I would probably rethink my options.


----------



## MUDACORN (May 25, 2005)

*Internet Sales*

I Have Not Seen Where Elite Plans To Sell Direct To The Public But If They Did It Would Probably Be @ Full Retail Price. All The Pro Shops In My Area Discount From Retail Price.


----------



## Vorian (Apr 12, 2004)

Order a bow that I haven't even laid eyes on? not even a picture?
You must be Nucking Futs, to even think about ordering.
Not trying to bash Elite, I hope their product will prosper, but man...


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Vorian said:


> Order a bow that I haven't even laid eyes on? not even a picture?
> You must be Nucking Futs, to even think about ordering.
> Not trying to bash Elite, I hope their product will prosper, but man...


I look at it like this:

As far as buying it "sight unseen", maybe, take a Bowtech Old Glory, put Winners Choice strings on it, put Barnsdale limbs on it, Dip it in Mothwing Camo, Put Bowtech binary cams with modules on it, Subtract $200 from the MSRP = Elite Energy:wink: 

In other words: Clean up Bowtechs mess. 

As far as shooting it before you buy:

See above+ if I don't like it, I am confident that there is at least ONE guy on Ebay that has to own it. 

So what am I out?

$25-$50 to try what probably is a VERY high quality product. 

Besides, do you think that Elite is gonna ship me a piece 'o crap with a lifetime warranty, not honor it and expect to get a good review on this sight,:gossip: or at one of the 30 3D shoots I attend this year,:secret: from one of their first customers? 

I'll bet they are MUCH smarter than that.:thumb: 

Sooooo, you were saying????


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

MUDACORN said:


> I Have Not Seen Where Elite Plans To Sell Direct To The Public But If They Did It Would Probably Be @ Full Retail Price. All The Pro Shops In My Area Discount From Retail Price.


I paid FULL MSRP!

No problem

MSRP is a fair price for this product


----------



## bowana (Jan 7, 2006)

Northforker said:


> I paid FULL MSRP!
> 
> No problem
> 
> MSRP is a fair price for this product


There sure is alot of hype and acceptance for a product that no one has seen. A common bash on this site is the price we have to pay for bows and how dealers make too much profit and now we are ready to pay full MSRP for a bow no one has even seen. 
Bowtech has been critizied for people paid to post. Is it possible there are some moles on this topic?


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

bowana said:


> There sure is alot of hype and acceptance for a product that no one has seen. A common bash on this site is the price we have to pay for bows and how dealers make too much profit and now we are ready to pay full MSRP for a bow no one has even seen.
> Bowtech has been critizied for people paid to post. Is it possible there are some moles on this topic?


Bowana,

I can assure you I am not paid to post, nor do I have any dog in this hunt, I simply need a new, high quality 36" ATA hunting bow that is fast. I currently hunt with an '03 Parker Ultra Lite Pro, damn nice bow, but it's had at least 15 thousand arrows through it.

I am buying a new bow this year, came within one day of buying an 2006 Old Glory, didn't buy an '05 Old Glory for one reason: I hate draw length specific cams. 

Bowtech addressed that concern with their '06 binary cams and Man, I was ready to pull the trigger! Then came the whole limb busting controversy and I slammed on the brakes.

So I shot the Trykon XL (MSRP $729), the new cams from Hoyt are HARSH! The valley is very shallow and letting down is almost out of the question. Didn't make the cut.

The Ross 37"(MSRP $699) bow is nice, but they also have Gordon solid billet limbs, just as soon buy an old Glory.

Switchback(MSRP $749), too slow. 'Nuff said.

Then came the "Kevin got fired and Elite was founded story" and the elite specs came out and I am still looking for that new bow since the Old Glory fell from my first choice. So, how about you naming a superior alternative?

The Elite Energy is priced at $489 MSRP. Several dealers said they couldn't sell them that cheap. Dopubt I could buy one for the MSRP if I wait for a local dealer.

Name another bow with laminated limbs and a machined riser under $600?

Besides, read my previous post, if the bow sucks, you will know.


----------



## Cougar Mag (Jun 17, 2003)

Not to burst anyone's bubble but, I talked to an Elite dealer about an Elite bow. The dealer priced the bow $70 above what Elite states as MSRP. No way am I paying above MSRP.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Cougar Mag said:


> Not to burst anyone's bubble but, I talked to an Elite dealer about an Elite bow. The dealer priced the bow $70 above what Elite states as MSRP. No way am I paying above MSRP.


Exactly, You may not pay above MSRP, agreed. MSRP will probably go up very soon for the very reasons you just stated.

1. Dealers cannot make money at that price point.

2. Consumers won't pay above MSRP.

1+2= a higher MSRP coming soon to a dealer near you.


----------



## bowana (Jan 7, 2006)

Northfoker - I didn't mean to point the direction at you as a paid poster. But I see how you could have taken it that way. My point was, since Elite Archery announced their company, it seems that there has been too much critism about other bow companies, especially Bowtech, which I am not currently shooting and not because of a limb problem, while Elite is being held up as the premiere bow company. For a company that has yet to release a bow, it just seems that there is a bias towards the bow. There has even been an official posting from AT regarding Bowtech. My point was, it is possible that some of the optimistic posts regarding Elite, could be coming from Elite themselves or people wanting to promote their product. Second, people pounce on the dealers on this site that they charge too much for their bows and now people are willing to pay MSRP for a product no one has seen.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Bowana,

Thanks for the clarification. I am an equal opportunity praiser/basher.:cheer2: :vom: 

BTW, read this. Man am I glad I cancelled that Old Glory order.:hand: 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=288332

Less than 100 shots through this bow!


----------



## YnoX (May 11, 2004)

*Taking orders?

Got a bow?

Got a review ?

I got the money :wink: *


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

railbird said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here, I'll admit I'm not the brightest star in the sky, but what happened to "go to your local pro shop and shoot all the bows and buy the one that feels best to you".......... er uh, ..... has anybody shot one of these things yet???


I don't see anything wrong with trying out bows..

however...I HAVE never tried a bow out before I bought it...I have bought about 15 bows in the last 4 years...probably 20....one I wouldn't buy again....no big regret either...I shoot 39lbs indoor...51 or so for hunting...shelves here are lined with 70lb limbs.... 

If Elite gets some target model type bows such as longer ata's....this is gonna be sweet....


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Elite Archery dealer taking orders in the classifiads here*

Now this is a first in all the major companies. I think you wont have to worry abour dealership if one can order via net evey where 

Should be interesting. I emailed to ask them because I told a good dealer friend of mine about them. He wont take that dealership if anyone can sale anywhere via internet.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm just guessing, but I'll bet direct factory sales and online dealer sales are a VERY short term thing to get some of these bows out for publicity and to generate cash flow.

Guessing again, In a year, Buying an Elite will be just like buying a Hoyt/Mathews/Bowtech. Dealers only, and in person.

Remember this is a brand new company, they need reviews, and they need them NOW!


----------



## Vorian (Apr 12, 2004)

I like the specs of the Energy, but something serious must have hit me before I send my money to get a product that I have never even seen or tried.
I really think this Elite Archery is being hyped.
Come on, other companies would have received tons of bash treads already for not showing sneaks before the ATA show.
I'm with Bowana on this one.

I'll give it a year to convince me, then I'll decide wether Elite is worth the shot.


----------



## railbird (May 21, 2005)

Jose Boudreaux said:


> I don't see anything wrong with trying out bows..
> 
> however...I HAVE never tried a bow out before I bought it...I have bought about 15 bows in the last 4 years...probably 20....one I wouldn't buy again....no big regret either...I shoot 39lbs indoor...51 or so for hunting...shelves here are lined with 70lb limbs....
> 
> If Elite gets some target model type bows such as longer ata's....this is gonna be sweet....



Yow but you are obviously one of them rich Texans. Up here in Poverty Flats, we are strictly 'Big Hat- no cattle'....


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

I heard Jose is a chicken rustler


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh man, now that's funny right there I don't care who you are.


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

*Okay here is the scoop*

I just called elite archery and asked if there is a dealer in my area and was told no. I was then advised that i could send them an email with my specs and for the short term a check (credit cards will be accepted in about a week) and they would send me the bow of my choice. So for you folks that don't have a dealer close by or need to see if there is one your not aware of give Donna a call (877-50- Elite) and she will take care of you. I'm placing an order next week once I can see a pic of the energy and they are able to process credit cards. Delivery date is currently 3/15/06. Hope this info helps clarify some of the questions everyone has been asking.


----------



## bowana (Jan 7, 2006)

Does this mean they will sell directly to the customer before dealers start receiving their orders?


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

Bowana,
I'd give them a call. I'm sure there is a queue just like any other business. My conversation with Elite was about being able to get a bow if there wasn't a dealer in your area. FWIW someone answered the phone within a couple of rings so you shouldn't have a problem getting a hold of someone.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

bowana said:


> Does this mean they will sell directly to the customer before dealers start receiving their orders?


I'm pretty fluent in english, sounds more like they are selling factory direct for the short term until they get some dealers. 

I have asked several dealers over the last 2 months if they were going to pick up the Elite bows, only one of them had even heard of Elite and he said no. I have given each one of them the website address. It may take a while for most folks to have a dealer within driving distance.


----------



## Huntin4fun (Aug 16, 2004)

*This is SO funny!*

I have been kicking back watching all the discussions about Elite and the people who are ordering them....but as of yet...has ANYONE outside of Elite SHOT one of their bows? What is the let-off? How do they pull? Do they really hit the advertised speeds? I am amazed at all the hype for something NO ONE has actually laid their hands on! This thing we call "archery" is sure entertaining!
:wink:


----------



## bowana (Jan 7, 2006)

Since I only speak english, I would say after reading all the threads on Elite Archery, the House of Cards is falling down.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

Elite Archery has answered this question in another thread here.

They simply said:

NO INTERNET SALES will be allowed


----------

